# Yeah.....so what!



## Lucky13 (Jan 9, 2010)

I'm ever so slightly intoxicateed! I hope that everybody's enjoying their weekend! 






















































Hic!


----------



## Njaco (Jan 9, 2010)

oh no


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 9, 2010)

I love u man......


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 9, 2010)

I am guessing this thread was started on the basis of being intoxicated? 

My weekend is lovely Jan, and yours?


----------



## Njaco (Jan 9, 2010)

Gawd, I'm leaving before this gets messy and uncomfortable.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 9, 2010)

I'm just here to stare at his avatar.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 9, 2010)

LMAO


----------



## Njaco (Jan 9, 2010)

Typical, he starts the thread and then leaves it!

Yo Jan, put the lampshade down!


----------



## RabidAlien (Jan 9, 2010)

Jan! You're not in Sweden anymore, bro, you just can't DO that to a cat!!!


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 9, 2010)

LMSFAO!!!!

I think I'm gonna try and catch up to Jan...so far this new year/decade has gotten off to a CRAP start and I hear the beer callin'


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jan 10, 2010)

vikingBerserker said:


> I'm just here to stare at his avatar.



That's a great reason. 


Wheels


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 10, 2010)

vikingBerserker said:


> I'm just here to stare at his avatar.


Hells Bells...I'll change my avatar so we can see the otyher end too...

lmao


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jan 10, 2010)

GrauGeist said:


> Hells Bells...I'll change my avatar so we can see the otyher end too...
> 
> lmao


Cool new avatar GG but I don't think Lucky's avatar is the booty of an Asian chick.
I've been staring at it for a while, it's kind of hypnotic. 


Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 10, 2010)

jesus there's a lot of .....er interesting stuff going on here.....I think?..


----------



## Njaco (Jan 10, 2010)

SSsshhhhhh! Jan has a headache. Hangovers are 'ell.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 10, 2010)

Rise and shine.....

Oh what a beautiful morning, oh what a wonderful day......

Nice avatar GG! 

Btw, for your information, the cat started it!


----------



## RabidAlien (Jan 10, 2010)

Cats are like that, actually. Evil critters.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 10, 2010)

GrauGeist said:


> Hells Bells...I'll change my avatar so we can see the otyher end too...
> 
> lmao



 She's......calling.......for......me....


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 10, 2010)

Dang cats...come in here, drink all my beer, fool around with my avatar and left this mess in my back yard...

What's this world coming to?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 10, 2010)

Bl**dy cats!


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 10, 2010)

Jan, when your putting Kibbles and bits down on your kibbles and bits, then calling "Here Kitty Kitty Kitty"........You can't claim the cat started it.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 10, 2010)

Thorlifter said:


> Jan, when your putting Kibbles and bits down on your kibbles and bits, then calling "Here Kitty Kitty Kitty"........You can't claim the cat started it.



and thats animal cruelty....I'm calling the RSPCA right now!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 10, 2010)

That was _not_ the kind of p*ssy I was looking for!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 10, 2010)




----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 10, 2010)

She deserved whatever hangover she got if she drank that Molson Canadian.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 10, 2010)

Crimea_River said:


> She deserved whatever hangover she got if she drank that Molson Canadian.



Amen!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 10, 2010)

...not to mention the Bud.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 11, 2010)

I see a bottle of Corona there to the left.... Go from Millweiser....budiller to Corona isn't very clever!


----------



## A4K (Jan 11, 2010)

vikingBerserker said:


> She's......calling.......for......me....




Bloody...oath!...Race ya mate!!!!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 11, 2010)

This is funny and one of the main reasons I don't really come on the forum when drunk/really drunk (other than the inability to use a keyboard/mouse. That and the risk of random threads disappearing (this might happen on Thursday when I have finished my LAST EXAM of my undergraduate degree (can't wait).


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 11, 2010)

Good luck Gnomey!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 11, 2010)

Wish you all the best mate! Afterwards, get pissed and get one here for some random banter!


----------



## Airframes (Jan 11, 2010)

Yep, good luck Hugh!
I have noticed though, that Jan's Swettish, or Swenglish, seems to improve when he's had a few!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 12, 2010)

Good luck Hugh!


----------



## Njaco (Jan 12, 2010)

Jan does get an "Upper-class" lilt when he imbides, doesn't he?

Good luck, Hugh!!! Oh and it has been discussed before...

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/old-threads/never-moderate-while-drunk-2167.html


----------



## Maximowitz (Jan 12, 2010)

Jan är klok nog att inte dricka svenskt öl ändå.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 12, 2010)

D*mn right Paul!  Haven't had one in over 8 years, all the good ones are gone anyway!


----------



## Njaco (Jan 12, 2010)

I assume Max just told Jan he needs to get a puppy.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 12, 2010)

Something like that....


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 21, 2010)

....and we're back there again! Guinness, whisky, rum, vodka, gin, tequila....


----------



## DBII (Apr 21, 2010)

Did someone say Guinness? where, where?

DBII


----------



## Njaco (Apr 21, 2010)

Jan, no drinking on the tarmac while waiting for your flight home. Standing on that long white line is ok, though.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 21, 2010)

Guinness?? Who has the Guinness?


----------



## Torch (Apr 21, 2010)

Dude all your problems started when you didn't go to White Castle's at 3am and get a dozen sliders, The cure for hangovers........The only food product that smells the same going down and coming out.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 21, 2010)

If he drinks all that we may have to call for some help.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 29, 2010)

The way that I feel, with the blood from my body, I could start my own destillery.....why the h*ll does the clock move so slow......waaaiiit, that's me!


----------



## Airframes (Apr 29, 2010)

Ahem! Had a good night have we?


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 29, 2010)

Is Sire, talking inbibing wise?


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Apr 29, 2010)

Torch said:


> Dude all your problems started when you didn't go to White Castle's at 3am and get a dozen sliders, The cure for hangovers........The only food product that smells the same going down and coming out.



That, and the late night kebab I get, tastes the same coming up as it did going down lol.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 29, 2010)

How come we only eat kebabs when we're absolutely slaughtered?
Jan old boy, I was presuming it was due to a party-pack sized imbibing session, but of course, it could be something else - but we won't go there; not in polite company anyway!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 29, 2010)

There's nae f*cking polite company in here d*mn it!


----------



## Airframes (Apr 29, 2010)

Well, we have to at least go through the motions !


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 29, 2010)

That PC cr*p what!


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Apr 29, 2010)

Lets keep this a PC free zone aye?


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 29, 2010)

Now Jan repeat after me.

Hello, my name is Jan and I am an a******c...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 20, 2010)

One did imbibe in some alcoholic liquids yesteday....first in, last out, again! Being of the high dignity that one is, one who has an inherent nobility and worth and posses a certain quality or state of being worthy of esteem and respect felt the need to visit the commoners down at ones local village inn.
One has to report that a slight skirmish broke out in the period of decreasing daylight between afternoon and night, with a minor bloodletting as a result....


----------



## Njaco (Jun 20, 2010)

.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 20, 2010)

Love the toilet paper in mid-air Chris lmao....

Jan, I sure hope that the minor bloodletting was not of ur own, but some poor hapless bastards that had it coming......


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 20, 2010)

I'm still intact O' Much Respected Brother... The only thing missing is the police in the pic....
Two girls a minor disagreement in my local chippy the other day, which resulted in bruises and one getting the hee haw....


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 20, 2010)

Gotta like it when the girls go...


----------



## Njaco (Jun 20, 2010)




----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 20, 2010)

I, sorry to say, missed the entertainment!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 20, 2010)

Awwww......... Too bad so sad...


----------



## Njaco (Jun 20, 2010)

I think he was one of those choked to unconsciosuness in that pic!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 20, 2010)

Yeah...claws and all....


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 20, 2010)

lesofprimus said:


> Awwww......... Too bad so sad...



Don't know about that Brother....as I know the lassies in question, I'd probably have risked life and limb and gone between them....which most likely would have landed me in A&E.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 20, 2010)

I say! The peasants and surfs in the local were having a spot of fisticuffs eh? And I thought Glasgow was such a _peaceful_ city! (Yeah, right!!)


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 20, 2010)

*sneaks off with the Guinness while the GUYS chat*


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 20, 2010)

Njaco that was the most perfect pic of a family gathering I have seen in ages. Just beautiful.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 21, 2010)

I know. There is so much going on you can stare at it for hours!


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 21, 2010)

Yeah, its brilliant


----------



## Maestro (Jun 21, 2010)

Njaco said:


> I know. There is so much going on you can stare at it for hours!



Hey, isn't that guy on the far right that "What the Buck ?" (YouTube) guy ?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 9, 2010)

Feck! Drink!


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 30, 2010)

Happy......what is it again?









Oh yeah......Happy *hick*.....Halloween! *hick*


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 30, 2010)

Dearest God. This is becoming a pattern. Can I be in your club?


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 30, 2010)

Sure mate.....

Should have seen some of the lassies outfits tonight........D*********MMMMMNNNN.....like something out of Ann Summers!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 30, 2010)

I'm in. Oh, wait what club are we joining? Damn, I'm to late.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 30, 2010)

.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 30, 2010)

Something like that.....but more the old classic b/w style among other things....

I need some sleep!


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 30, 2010)

Lucky13 said:


> Sure mate.....
> 
> Should have seen some of the lassies outfits tonight........D*********MMMMMNNNN.....like something out of Ann Summers!


And did we get any clever cellphone pix of any of these?


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 30, 2010)

You know those legs go up into...

[Mmmmmm.... long legs......]


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 30, 2010)

<deep sigh>

Yea.........


----------



## Njaco (Oct 31, 2010)

Lucky13 said:


> Sure mate.....
> 
> Should have seen some of the lassies outfits tonight........D*********MMMMMNNNN.....like something out of Ann Summers!



and once again I have to be myth buster here......


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 31, 2010)

But that is a great custome.


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 31, 2010)

Hah!

I bet Mary Poppins would tear you up...don't let that librarian look fool ya'


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 31, 2010)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 31, 2010)

GrauGeist said:


> Hah!
> 
> I bet Mary Poppins would tear you up...don't let that librarian look fool ya'



Dang it, you would have to mention the "libarian look"!


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 31, 2010)

But......you should se what she's wearing _under_ that thing.....*whistles*


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 21, 2011)

Just in case fellas.....Blackbeards and a few Black Russians. Should a frog jump out, I do appologise. Hope that you all are doing alright...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 21, 2011)

Great, now I'm wanting a Black Russian and I've got no Vodka or Kahlua in the house. Dang Swedish instigators!!!


----------



## mikewint (Jan 21, 2011)

Well, I'm late again, but from reading these post you all need medical attention. 
Allow me to provide:


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 21, 2011)

Dang, I am feeling a little under the weather all of a sudden. Hopefully the Doctor says "take two of these, and don't call me in the morning"


----------



## BikerBabe (Jan 31, 2011)

Mikewint...I'm _not _angry...I'm _disappointed_!


----------



## mikewint (Feb 1, 2011)

Well, Maria, I don't actually _know_ your orientation but I tried to pick pretty ones. The guys are happy!


----------



## RabidAlien (Feb 1, 2011)

Maybe she only likes ugly women?


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 1, 2011)

Well......


----------



## BikerBabe (Feb 1, 2011)

*applause.mp3*


----------



## mikewint (Feb 1, 2011)

Boy, Lucky, from kilts to Pin-ups talk about eclectic tastes. How about your own stamp


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 1, 2011)

That's cool Mike.


----------



## Njaco (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks for that Mike! Think I'll use that for a new Jan siggy!


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 2, 2011)

Tasty!


----------



## mikewint (Feb 3, 2011)

Glad you like it Lucky. How about these


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 4, 2011)

Awesome Mike! Keep 'em coming mate!


----------



## mikewint (Feb 4, 2011)

I'll see what else I can find for you, make up for all the teasing I've done


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 8, 2011)

I say it's a pretty sad day when this thread has fallen into a dormant state...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 8, 2011)

In my favorite pub......Black Russians!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 8, 2011)

......so the pub has Wifi?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 8, 2011)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 8, 2011)




----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 8, 2011)

Oh the modern phones......mobile phones!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 8, 2011)

Oh god he found out


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 8, 2011)

Oh well, I did say it was too quiet around here.....


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 8, 2011)

What's the saying? BE CAREFUL WHAT YOU WISH FOR!


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 8, 2011)

Well...Jan's chasing Black Russians and I'm working over a hoard of St. Pauli Girl dark

Coincidence? I think not...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 9, 2011)

Add some Guiness to the Black Russian and have an Irish Russian instead (I think that's what they call them).


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 9, 2011)

Black Irish Russian


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 9, 2011)

B-17engineer said:


> Black Irish Russian


 
served by a Swede


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 9, 2011)

**Served by a Swede living in Glasgow


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 9, 2011)

Blackbeard, Morgans+Coke+dash of Guinness! Yum-yummy-yum-yum!


----------



## Messy1 (Jul 9, 2011)

Might tip back a few this afternoon myself! Got a 6 pack of Sam Adams at home in the fridge!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 9, 2011)

We have Samuel Adams at work, half decent beer.....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 9, 2011)

At work??? NICE!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 9, 2011)

Aye, we deliver it to few pubs around here...


----------



## Messy1 (Jul 9, 2011)

I find I do not drink to get hammered anymore, but am starting to like a beer you can actually taste.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 9, 2011)

Is that possible!?


----------



## Njaco (Jul 9, 2011)

Jan, I have found that if you take a half an hour to drink a beer, you can actually taste it! Who knew?!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 9, 2011)

Wow! What DON'T you learn on this forum!? 
How do you work it if it's a cr*p beer then...?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 9, 2011)

NOT TOOOOOO GOOOOOOOD!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 9, 2011)

Lucky13 said:


> Wow! What DON'T you learn on this forum!?
> How do you work it if it's a cr*p beer then...?


 
It's like the guys here telling me I can do anything....! Much better than what I was gonna do...


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 13, 2011)

First pint in a few weeks.......taste sooooo goooood!


----------



## mikewint (Oct 13, 2011)

Everybody has to have a hobby. Some of you shoot, some build airplane models. Jan kills brain cells


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 13, 2011)

Now, if it wasn't for the Becks!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 14, 2011)

I thought everyone slept like that...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 14, 2011)




----------



## RabidAlien (Oct 15, 2011)

Oooooooooo....that guy's _ripe _for some college-level pranks!!!


----------



## A4K (Oct 15, 2011)

Lucky he's not in the forces... a mate of mine woke up with his left eyebrow and left half of moustache shaved off after such a binge


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 15, 2011)

I'll bet pissed doesn't even begin to describe what he was feeling when he woke up and found out what had happened.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## BikerBabe (Oct 15, 2011)

- ska du ha en stänkare???


----------



## Njaco (Oct 15, 2011)

A4K said:


> Lucky he's not in the forces... a mate of mine woke up with his left eyebrow and left half of moustache shaved off after such a binge



Evan, I did the same to a buddy of mine years ago - he got drunk and puked in my car then passed out. So me and some friends shaved off half his moustache. A moustache that he had never shaved since it grew in. Man, was he pissed!!


----------



## A4K (Oct 15, 2011)

I'll bet Chris!! 

My mate took his fairly well, but (as author Terry Pratchett once wrote) the funny thing about eyebrows is you never notice them till they're gone...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 15, 2011)

Sooooooo true!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 16, 2011)




----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 16, 2011)

A4K said:


> I'll bet Chris!!
> 
> My mate took his fairly well, but (as author Terry Pratchett once wrote) the funny thing about eyebrows is you never notice them till they're gone...


Sooo true!


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 16, 2011)

Totally!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 16, 2011)




----------



## mikewint (Oct 17, 2011)

Bringing Lucky home
Bringing Lucky home
We will come rejoicing
Bringing Lucky home


----------



## A4K (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## mikewint (Oct 17, 2011)

Did you all notice the fox that Lucky managed to score with and get her to bring him home!!!


----------



## Messy1 (Oct 17, 2011)

He must have been wearing his extra strong beer goggles


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 17, 2011)

Messy1 said:


> He must have been wearing his extra strong beer goggles


On the otherhand, perhaps she was too! (yeah, I'm gonna catch hell for this, I know...lmao)


----------



## RabidAlien (Oct 17, 2011)

mikewint said:


> Did you all notice the fox that Lucky managed to score with and get her to bring him home!!!



The man does have a gift, no doubt!


----------



## mikewint (Oct 17, 2011)

then she put him to bed.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## Njaco (Oct 18, 2011)

I did that to a buddy once. Middle of winter, 5 inches of snow outside. He gets roaring drunk and passes out on the sofa. We all grab the sofa and through a sliding glass double door take it and him outside to the middle of the back yard, in the snow and leave him. He slept there all night.


----------



## mikewint (Oct 18, 2011)

good thing snow is an insulator or he could have lost some body parts


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 21, 2011)

LMAO


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 22, 2011)




----------



## A4K (Oct 22, 2011)

Apart from us, how many friends do you still have Chris?? !


----------



## Trebor (Oct 22, 2011)

mikewint said:


> then she put him to bed.



omg I've never seen anyone work so hard at being so lazy.


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 22, 2011)

Trebor said:


> omg I've never seen anyone work so hard at being so lazy.


Well, I'm going to guess that he had no idea that the couch "levitated" to that lofty height during his acohol induced coma...

But it'll become amazing clear the moment he goes to get up...


----------



## A4K (Oct 22, 2011)

Trebor said:


> omg I've never seen anyone work so hard at being so lazy.



A bit like the Dudley Moore and Peter Cook sketch... (from ancient memory - forgive the misquotations!)

Stranger's car breaks down in a small town. He sees a man laying back on his porch. 
He says to him 'Hey, can you tell me the way to the nearest phone?'
The man dosen't answer, just squints.
He says again 'Hey, I asked you where the nearest phone was'. 
Still no answer, just a squint.
He says again 'Look, I asked you the way to the nearest telephone!'
'And I pointed' says the man.
'You what?' says the stranger 'you did no such thing!'
'Yes I did' comes the reply. 'I was pointin' with my eyes.'
The stranger looks in disbelief, shakes his head, and says 'Man, if you can show me a lazier trick than that, I'll give you a dollar'.
'Why don't you come here and put that dollar in my pocket' says the man...


----------



## Wurger (Oct 22, 2011)




----------



## Matt308 (Oct 22, 2011)

Surely that guy on the sofa broke something the next morning. 6ft is quite the drop when you are not suspecting it.


----------



## Trebor (Oct 22, 2011)

lol I'm dying to see him fall off, now


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 22, 2011)

Afterall, gravity is a drunk's worst enemy...

(not like I'd know anything about that...just sayin')


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 22, 2011)

Lordy...


----------



## Njaco (Oct 23, 2011)

A4K said:


> Apart from us, how many friends do you still have Chris?? !



I will have you know I have 200 friends on Facebook and I don't know a one of them.


----------



## A4K (Oct 23, 2011)

Ah, the joys of Facebook - 200 unwanted 'quests' in your flat every time you turn the computer on. I'll stick to hanging out with you guys instead


----------



## Njaco (Oct 23, 2011)




----------



## mikewint (Oct 27, 2011)

Talking about drunks and gravity, I fell off a rug once, 'course I was younger then, hurt myself too by the way


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 27, 2011)




----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 27, 2011)

Remember Mike, you're only drunk if you need to hold onto the floor to keep from falling off...


----------



## mikewint (Oct 28, 2011)

darn near fell off the entire planet once, it was a close call


----------



## A4K (Oct 28, 2011)

I've often wished I could!


----------



## mikewint (Oct 28, 2011)

boy, o boy, ditto and ditto again - you said it brother


----------



## A4K (Oct 28, 2011)

Sad but true, eh? Still, here we are, and either stronger or insane for the experience...


----------



## mikewint (Oct 29, 2011)

Or the worst case scenerio both


----------



## A4K (Oct 29, 2011)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 29, 2011)

So is that strongly insane?


----------



## A4K (Oct 29, 2011)

Maybe insanely strong!


----------

